# Tamba-Golden pup @ Many Tears Rescue NEEDS DONATIONS



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Can we PLEASE help this lil guy out with Donations gang! See below!*

*TAMBA *








*














*
*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial]














*
*11-09-07 This is Tamba he is about 6 months old. We are doing a video of him for you to be as appalled as we are. This pup can barely stand - he crawls on his belly or simply gets up only to collapse after a little while. I suspect he has no formed hips and will need extensive surgery. We will get him x-rayed tomorrow and then get a quote to fix this fellow. We will then probably have to ask for everyone's help. We will do an up date tomorrow.*

*12-09-07 UPDATE*
*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial]














*
*These are sweet Tamba's x-rays. As you can see his hips and the next joints down are terrible**. I am driving him to mid Wales in the morning for a specialist to tell me if she can mend him. I do not want him to suffer but I will not give up just because of inconvenience or money. I pray that where there's a will there's a way.*

*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial]13-09-07*
*After getting up at 4am I have just got back from leaving at 7am to drive Tamba to the specialist vet. We talked and she gave me her professional opinion. She feels he is way too special and is saveable with effort.*
*So now he has ten days on Rimadyl, walks to slowly muscle him up and swimming every day. Then as long as his castration stitches are ok back to her to have his knee, which constantly is dislocating, stabilized and one hip looked at. Depending on his progress it will be decided as to whether his hip will need doing or not. Then he will need extensive physiotherapy and swimming and then the other hip may need doing.*
*I will go to the Jacuzzi place down the road to beg them to let me take him swimming there, or if needs be I will sell some of my things and buy a Jacuzzi and summer house so we have a permanent means to swim dogs here. Any ideas or fosterers with Jacuzzis close to us or the specialist who is the Bulith Wells direction please let us know. Where there's a will there's a way, and though some of you feel he should be put to sleep, you have not met him. I promise I would never put a dog through suffering. The vet said at 4 months this would have been a relatively easy opp!!!.*[/FONT][/FONT]
*Watch **Tamba's video**.*
[/FONT]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so painful to just watch him TRY to walk!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Yes it is, but knowing that this rescue is doing all that it can for him is a good thing! Bless them for helping him! 
He is so adorable!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My God someone ought to be shot. They new this puppy was bad from two weeks on and did nothing.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

It makes me sick to know that some idoit breeders can sit by and watch a pup go thru this...Let's just pray his surgeries go great and he recovers all healthy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> My God someone ought to be shot. They new this puppy was bad from two weeks on and did nothing.
> 
> Hooch


That was my first reaction also, then I thought, shoot them, then break both their legs in multiple places. Somebody needs to be held accountable for leaving him this way.

Many Tears is a good place, he is very fortunate to be there, they will definitely do the very best possible for him.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

That poor pup, what a heartbreaking story. Whoever is responsible ought to be strung up. 

Well done for helping to support dear little Samba's 'journey'. The video is so sad. If I could take another rescue here and now I would say screw the cost, I would take him and help put him right, but right now it's just not possible. 

The UK-based spaniel forum I'm on supports MT monthly on top of independent donations from members, so I will spread the word a bit more. x


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so glad this has been brought to this forums attention. This is where we got woody from. The rescue home is amazing the people there just go that extra mile for there dogs. Tamba is in the best place possible to get the help he needs. He is the double of my woody, i cant help feel that maybe they are related. We have the best natured dog anyone could ever ask for, so if anyone is thinking of adopting him i would say go for it. I cried when i watched this video, the breeder needs to be shot!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Update on the Many Tears website for Tamba, look at him, he's already buidling much needed muscle to support his back legs. One of the rescue's manager's is taking him home with her at night, taking him swimming when she can in the ocean, and a pool company has donated a swimming pool to the rescue for his therapy! So when it gets too cold to swim in the ocean the pool will be there ready for him to continue his therapy swimming.

Woodysmum is right, Many Tears is a phenomenal place, I'm so glad Tamba ended up with them.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

We have been so moved by Tamba's story....and the video, how poignant and so compelling. Kudos to all involved with Tamba's care, recovery and giving her a chance. After viewing the video it's obvious Tamba possess a high spirit. a zest for life and a strong will to live. 
We look forward to updates of Tamba's recovery.

Many thanks,
Bailey's Mommy
Bailey's Mommy


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Update on Tamba*

*UPDATE -17-09-07 *







*






























**















17-09-07 Tamba is having his 3 times a day play time and 2 little walks a day. This has already muscled him up amazingly but as you can see he has trouble getting up and, of course, this is what we will are hoping to fix. We have worked very hard at trying to find a pool to swim him in and one of my staff offered to put her wet suit on and take him to the sea every day but of course there are waves and currents and it can be choppy. Just now I had an amazing call. I will give details of the offer I had if it arrives in writing but jut in case I am dreaming it - I will wait till then to say more.*
*Here is the offer from David Brooks of K9Surf in writing!!!!! THANK YOU!
**
Hi Sylvia,

Good to speak to you earlier. And pleased to hear that we may be able to help out Tamba. We were heartbroken to see the video clip of him struggling.

We would be willing to provide a pool 3m Diameter, 80cm’s deep (swimming depth 70cm). This pool will NOT have a jet system.*

*Filtration (ex-demo cartridge filter)*
*Heating (ex-demo 3kW heater)*
*Pump (ex-demo)*
*Solar Cover to Fit*
*Buoyancy Aid to fit Tamba*
*If someone could either collect the pool or pay for carriage (approx £40) this would be appreciated. And if someone could pay for Water Treatment & Test Strips (£20) this would be also be appreciated. You could add ramps and other accessories down the line if you wished to.*
Please let me know whether you would like to go ahead with this. It’d take a few days to get all the parts together and as I said to you, I am awaiting a drain for this pool.

Hope this helps you out,
Kind regards,
David Brooks

P.S. – This pool is similar to this: http://www.k9surf.co.uk/poolkitslarge.htm (obviously without jet system and ramps).
























*UPDATE - 18-09-07 *







*18-09-07 Last night Tamba went home with Liza our manager. He is in for a long hard recovery and I loathed him staying in kennels all the time. The compromise is whenever possible at night Liza will take him home. Until his pool is here she is taking him to the yacht club and will swim him off the ramp. It will not be choppy there and Lisa can get him home quickly to the warmth and dry him off. **Wonderful people have come forward to help and the pool will come soon. We took a new video and by the end of the week you can see his progress.*
























*19-07-09 - Tamba's first swim! *







*























**Here is our manager Liza putting in many extra hours to help Tamba and here was his first swim. Until the pool comes he will swim in the sea at the yacht club. As it gets colder the pool will arrive and he will have warm water to swim in.

**Thank you LIza for offering to help even though you work every day here.*
























*24-09-07 *






* Tamba is off to the vets tomorrow to have his first set of ops. He will be having his dislocated joints tied, but until the vet sees him and sees what progress has been made with him I don't know what else will be done that day.
 **He has swam ever day for five minutes... rain or shine (mainly rain!) and gone home with Liza each night and come back every morning. Now he has a reason to bother to get up he really is trying hard and as a result he is starting to get some muscle forming. He has also lost weight which is what the vet wanted as this will help him too.
We have not got the pool yet but when it comes we will have to think how to get some sort of shed or something for it to be in so it can be a warm area and can be used for other dogs who need it also. Till then the sea has been great. After surgery he has to rest and do nothing to start with, then swim and physio. I will up date again tomorrow after the surgery. Thank you all for your kind words support and interest. A huge thanks to all who are raising funds for Tamba's op and to Liza who has done so much for him.* 























*25-09-07 *






*Hi Sylvia,
I read on the website that Tamba is going in for his first op today? We hope he gets on okay – our doggies have their paws crossed for him.* *The drain part for the pool we were going to send has got delayed coming in so we have decided to send a slightly different but better and deeper pool. This means nearly all shapes and sizes of dogs can utilize the pool and the pool can be sent out today!! Here is a link to the pool on our website: **http://www.k9surf.co.uk/poolkitslarge.htm**. 

**Mrs L Burnell has donated funds for Water Treatment and delivery
Mrs B S Barlett has donated funds for the Pet Step Ramp*
*We can supply other equipment (at a much reduced rate for the charity) - buoyancy aids to fit the other dogs, pool vacuum etc.*
*We hope Tamba gets on okay today.

Best regards
David & Holly at K9Surf

************************************************************************************************
SUMMER HOUSE
We are so grateful to David & Holly at K9Surf for the pool not only for Tamba but all the other dogs who come here needing help. Now what we really need is something like a hexagonal pool/summer house to enable us to use the pool in all weathers. If anyone has a secondhand one please call us on 01269 843084. THANK YOU.
**********************************************************************************************
TAMBA'S BACK FROM THE VETS
I will try to write this day accurately but I am tired and my heart is full with worry. At 7am Tamba left for what we believed to be the first part of surgery to help him. The trip to get to the vets is nearly 2 hours long so we knew the news would not come until later today.

At around 12 the vet called asking us to pick him up as she had been unable to operate so another volunteer left to collect him. Once under aesthetic the vet could really fiddle around with his leg and it was then she could see his hips dislocate as do his knees. Because of this the surgery planned would not last, as the material trying to stop the knee dislocating would stretch from the dislocated hip turning the femur out and making the knee pop out. The vet is sending her findings to one of Britain's top specialists to decide if the the surgery she suggests is Tamba's best option. If so, she will need to break, twist and bend the femurs which is a huge deal.

She told me to call Thursday to see if she has news and then to schedule the operation for next week if that's what we decide to do. I guess I was not ready for this so am disappointed and worried. However, on the good side I have trust, admiration and confidence in this vet who loves dogs so much and Tamba loved the attention.
*


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

keep us posted with his recovery we wish him all the best


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please..*

Please keep us posted on Tamba.

Praying for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh that last bit didn't sound very positive. Praying they find a way to correct his problems, because the alternative is unthinkable for this baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any more news on Tamba..*

Any more news on Tamba??

Praying.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

WELLL...I was going to see about any updates...BUT...something must be wrong with thier site...I have been trying for about 15 mins now to open it and nothing...SO I'll try later and update....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was able to get on just now, and here is the latest report, but you HAVE to go to Many Tears and watch the second video of Tamba! Swimming has done wonders for him all ready, he can run and play and he's not flopping down on his belly anymore. It brought me to tears to see how happy he is. I so hope the surgeries will correct his back legs and give him a good life.


*02-10-07*
*Tamba's x-rays were shown to a leading vet surgeon. The alternatives are up to 6 operations to try to mend and re possession his limbs or put him to sleep. *
*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial]I have seen dogs suffer after surgery and, I have seen them suffer because of lack of surgery. We can try to make this work. We have the will, the prayers and the love all backing him. *
*On Thursday 4th Oct he will have his first operation. We have been given a fantastic pool and the extras for it, have £500 towards a pool house and lab & retriever lovers are trying to raise funds for him. We just MUST make this work and find him the right home at the end. *
*We will do our best. Thank you to you all for your words of encouragement! He is one very special happy fellow!*[/FONT]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Can you post the link to the 2nd video, I am still having trouble opening the site. Thanks, Kerri


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how to embed utube videos but here is the link:

YouTube - Tamba's progress


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

What a tragically beautiful boy. I hope he is able to find a good quality of life free of pain and suffering.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

God, I can't stop crying! Seeing the difference from the first video to this last video is amazing. Seeing his little tail going a mile a minute makes it a little easier to watch.

I'll pray for him that he has easy surgeries and no more pain very soon.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been following this story as well. It just breaks my heart to see the shape this dog is in. But you guys are right about the swimming, thats just short of amazing what the rescue has been able to accomplish by swimming. If a dog ever deserved a break ... it would be this one. There is definetly some fight in that pupper. Good Luck Tamba


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Tamba is very loving and deserves a chance at a quality life, bless him and those who are loving and caring for him... he is one special puppy!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Latest update on Tamba*

How AMAZING is this dog...
He is the STRONGEST willed dog I have ever seen.
God Bless you Tamba...keep being strong and keep
up the great job...His last video was so over whelming, how could you not cry after following his story!
Did anyone else notice he did NOT fall once! And while 
swimming he did what most Goldens do, he put the leash in his mouth...


Latest update from their site....
*Thanks *













*Thank you to Equafleece for donating an amazing fleece jumper to warm Tamba up after swimming. *























*02-10-07 *






* Tamba's x-rays were shown to a leading vet surgeon. The alternatives are up to 6 operations to try to mend and re possession his limbs or put him to sleep. 
I have seen dogs suffer after surgery and, I have seen them suffer because of lack of surgery. We can try to make this work. We have the will, the prayers and the love all backing him. 
On Thursday 4th Oct he will have his first operation. We have been given a fantastic pool and the extras for it, have £500 towards a pool house and lab & retriever lovers are trying to raise funds for him. We just MUST make this work and find him the right home at the end. 
We will do our best. Thank you to you all for your words of encouragement! He is one very special happy fellow!*























*04-10-07Today *






*Tamba under went the first part of his surgery. His dislocating knee joint can no longer dislocate. The vet found no groove at all in the knee cap so had to make one. She then moved the tendon to change the angle of pull. He has to have rest, then physio then swimming. The pool is here but as yet not set up. As soon as he can be swam again we will get this in place. So for so good, this next bit is up to us!*  























*06-10-07 *






*















Tamba arrived back from surgery and although clearly sore his tail was still wagging. He's just about worked out that lying down is the best option and has worked out the best games to play with his human friends in this position. Not even major surgery can put this boy off doing what he loves the most - eating and chewing flip flops!!!! He's doing amazingly well and all you here is a little whimper if he needs an extra cuddle or to be taken out to the toilet.*























*08-10-07 *






*















08-10-08 Here is Tamba 3 days after his surgery. He is on total rest. Liza carries him to her car every evening and takes him home at night to stroke and love. In the morning she brings him to us, goes and walks her dogs, then works for the day also attending to Tamba's needs. She is an angel, he is a star - what a combination!

The first operation was £409.97, the fuel charge to take him back and forth is £60 so far, the love a devotion given by Liza and for all her over time - well this cost nothing!!!. If I won the lottery I would reward her tenfold.

For all who have promised help, sent help and given time, kind words and prayers - THANK YOU!!! Please God may this all work out with a truly happy ending!!!! We are going to work at levelling ground and putting his pool up next week and once the vet says go, he will start to swim again till the next op. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tamba*

Tamba:

You are a beautiful little dog and all my prayers are with you and those who really love you and have dedicated themselves to you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting the update. God bless Liza for all the extra work and care she is giving Tamba.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That poor puppy! I can't believe the breeder didn't do anything. He is such a handsome dog.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Thanks for posting the update. God bless Liza for all the extra work and care she is giving Tamba.


I think Liza is Tamba's gaurdian angel...She is amazing to do all the things she is doing for him! I am in love with his lil guy! He is so amazing!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I guess I needed a good cry tonight.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Update on Tamba*

I just checked up on Tamba and he is doing so wonderful, I wanted to update this info.


20-10-07 
*















Tamba's stitches are out from his operation and as you can see from the photo he is enjoying being able to go on little walks.

He is still as cheeky as ever and has enjoyed chewing a swimming costume and another flip flop (unfortunately not from the same pair as the flip flop he chewed previously!) I think he really is trying to tell everyone that he's a beach bum. As you can see Bill has put up his pool so it's all ready for when he can start swimming again.

He is off to the vets to check on his progress. The round trip to and from his vets takes 4 hours and thankfully a lovely volunteer is taking him. This is a very generous offer from our kind supporter as not only does she drive him there and back but she will wait for him to come round after having his x-rays. This will take most of the day. It really is thanks to all who are supporting Tamba that this is possible so we can pay the petrol to get this special guy there and pay for the vets bills. If there are any other great people who live close enough to Many Tears and would like to help we need other volunteers to drive him to the vets as this will be an ongoing event for Tamba.* 


*27-10-07 *

*








Fiona from Burns came to see Tamba today, she does canine massage, not only did Fiona work with Tamba's rehabilitation from his operation but also with the rest of the body which has been compensating for the problems with his back legs. So a huge thank you to Fiona.
*



*30-10-07 *

*






























Well here's our boy swimming in the pool which was so kindly donated by David Brooks from K9 Surf. Also a huge thank you to everybody who has been helping towards the Tamba fund.

We still have a long way to go but the swimming is help a lot and he seems to be going from strength to strength. Tamba has his next operation on Thursday 1st November. Please send healing thoughts his way. We will let you know how this goes.

Here is the latest video showing Tamba's progress**Video 3(31-10-07)*



*03-11-07 *

*








Tamba had his second operation on Thursday and we collected him from the vets on Friday. He is doing so well. Nothing can stop this boys tail wagging and even after such major surgery, Tamba still managed to try and eat the mail!! Again a huge thank you to the kind volunteers who practically gave up a whole day each to drop off and collect this special man. Fingers crossed for the rest of his recovery.* 



*Sponsored Walk (and much more) for Tamba *

*








**The Friends have been able to hand over a cheque for an amazing £1500 for the Tamba fund. David a very loyal helper at Many Tears is seen receiving it. David also helps out at Llanelli and Carmarthen street collections.
This amount was only made possible due to the generosity of many people. Donations that came through the mail totalled £630. Too many to mention (21 of you) but you all know who you are and we are truly grateful that you have helped us raise this money. £68 came from the Brownies Sponsored Skip. £200 was from a raffle organised by Sam & Kath in Ringwood, Hants.
The other £600 was raised from the actual walk. Joining Glenda in Swansea were Ruth, Heulwen, Lisa and Joel. Lynn and Liz walked in West Wales. Natalie walked with her four lovely dogs. Last but not least was Liz in Surrey with some Friends. Their planned route was hit by the recent outbreak of foot and mouth disease in Surrey so they ended up walking 10 times around a local park. Well done everybody not forgetting all the dogs who walked their paws off. We also send best wishes to Tamba for the rest of his treatment which is all going to take some time and cost a lot of money. We have heard from Liza that he is a very naughty boy which is wonderful as to face what he has coming he needs to have some spirit. Many thanks to Liza for all the extra work that she puts in with Tamba and to show our appreciation we have given her a small drinks hamper (not out of funds). We feel sure she will need a drink if Tamba chews up any more flip flops.
Sincere thanks to all who have contributed in any way to this very special boy. You can all feel proud that you have played a part in making him a well dog again. Here's looking forward to the day when all his treatment is over and he goes off to a wonderful, loving, new home.*




*15-11-07 *

*








Tamba and all at Many Tears want to say a huge thank you to all that have helped him so far. Up to date Tamba's treatment has cost just under £1900 and this has only been possible thanks to the amazing support we have received especially that of Labrador Forums who have raised a tremendous £1000 to date and I believe they are still raising money.
Tamba's next stage of treatment will only be decided when his pain medication has been reduced. It will then be evident if he needs his next set of surgery in the near future. If he does not seem to be suffering the vet will re assess him at 18 mths old and then decide what to do with his hips. This means that if Tamba does not need surgery until he is 18mths old he will be able to go to a new home.
If Tamba needed more treatment in the future May Tears would cover the cost but only with our vet in mid Wales. This would mean that taking on Tamba could mean numerous trips to mid Wales when he was 18mths old. As Tamba has been living with me Sylvia has allowed me to list Tamba's needs.
This great boy will be looking for a home with another dog but as Tamba does not go up steps it would have to be a home where the dogs stay downstairs as it breaks his little heart not to be able to go somewhere his friends can go. He is a lovely friendly boy who needs an owner who is physically able to lift him into cars etc. We will be making Tamba's next video shortly to show how he is managing and what a super dog someone would be taking on.
Thanks again to all that have helped so far by helping towards his fund and in sending prayers and good thoughts his way. *



*27-11-07 *

Tamba is doing really well. we are slowly weaning him of the painkillers to see if he is coping. The specialist really does not want to do his hips unless necessary until he is 18 months so his bones and growing is done. If all is well in the next few weeks Tamba will start to look for a home.

Any new owner must agree to journey to our specialist when Tamba's 18 months old to see if he needs one or both hips operated on. If he does this could mean multiple journeys will need to be made and special care. We, of course, would foot the bill and are only not doing this yet as the vet wants to wait. With the correct management and Tamba kept slim and fit he could be lucky. Our specialist is a wonderful vet and will not do ops for cosmetic reasons only. Bearing all this in mind if you have followed Tamba's story and know you can offer the best home please call.

Thank you for all your kind words and support. Let's all say little prayer that these next few weeks go well and Tamba can look for a new home at last.



*04-12-07 *

*















After slowly being weaned off pain medication Tamba has now had 5 days without pain relief tablets he's doing really well. You couldn't notice a difference. He is slowly having his walks built up and thinks that this is great. As you can see from the photo he enjoys a well deserved nap after a walk in the winter rain (kept nice and snugly by his fleece). And although being off pain medication it hasn't stopped Tamba loving to play. He loves to play wrestle with his foster sister Fen. *



*06-12-07 *

*








Fiona from Burns very kindly gave up her time this evening to give Tamba a follow up massage. Since her last visit she has noticed a significant build in Tamba's muscles in both back legs (basically from no muscle). As expected Tamba was as cheeky as ever and in his eyes decided that chewing a raw hide chew or trying to get hold of Fiona's pens was more exciting than his massage. A huge thank you to Fiona and all that have supported Tamba to date. *


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Update on Tamba*

Just want to update on Tamba, He is doing wonderful! Go Tamba!

20-10-07 
*















Tamba's stitches are out from his operation and as you can see from the photo he is enjoying being able to go on little walks.

He is still as cheeky as ever and has enjoyed chewing a swimming costume and another flip flop (unfortunately not from the same pair as the flip flop he chewed previously!) I think he really is trying to tell everyone that he's a beach bum. As you can see Bill has put up his pool so it's all ready for when he can start swimming again.

He is off to the vets to check on his progress. The round trip to and from his vets takes 4 hours and thankfully a lovely volunteer is taking him. This is a very generous offer from our kind supporter as not only does she drive him there and back but she will wait for him to come round after having his x-rays. This will take most of the day. It really is thanks to all who are supporting Tamba that this is possible so we can pay the petrol to get this special guy there and pay for the vets bills. If there are any other great people who live close enough to Many Tears and would like to help we need other volunteers to drive him to the vets as this will be an ongoing event for Tamba.* 


*27-10-07 *

*








Fiona from Burns came to see Tamba today, she does canine massage, not only did Fiona work with Tamba's rehabilitation from his operation but also with the rest of the body which has been compensating for the problems with his back legs. So a huge thank you to Fiona.
*



*30-10-07 *

*






























Well here's our boy swimming in the pool which was so kindly donated by David Brooks from K9 Surf. Also a huge thank you to everybody who has been helping towards the Tamba fund.

We still have a long way to go but the swimming is help a lot and he seems to be going from strength to strength. Tamba has his next operation on Thursday 1st November. Please send healing thoughts his way. We will let you know how this goes.

Here is the latest video showing Tamba's progress**Video 3(31-10-07)*



*03-11-07 *

*








Tamba had his second operation on Thursday and we collected him from the vets on Friday. He is doing so well. Nothing can stop this boys tail wagging and even after such major surgery, Tamba still managed to try and eat the mail!! Again a huge thank you to the kind volunteers who practically gave up a whole day each to drop off and collect this special man. Fingers crossed for the rest of his recovery.* 



*Sponsored Walk (and much more) for Tamba *

*








**The Friends have been able to hand over a cheque for an amazing £1500 for the Tamba fund. David a very loyal helper at Many Tears is seen receiving it. David also helps out at Llanelli and Carmarthen street collections.
This amount was only made possible due to the generosity of many people. Donations that came through the mail totalled £630. Too many to mention (21 of you) but you all know who you are and we are truly grateful that you have helped us raise this money. £68 came from the Brownies Sponsored Skip. £200 was from a raffle organised by Sam & Kath in Ringwood, Hants.
The other £600 was raised from the actual walk. Joining Glenda in Swansea were Ruth, Heulwen, Lisa and Joel. Lynn and Liz walked in West Wales. Natalie walked with her four lovely dogs. Last but not least was Liz in Surrey with some Friends. Their planned route was hit by the recent outbreak of foot and mouth disease in Surrey so they ended up walking 10 times around a local park. Well done everybody not forgetting all the dogs who walked their paws off. We also send best wishes to Tamba for the rest of his treatment which is all going to take some time and cost a lot of money. We have heard from Liza that he is a very naughty boy which is wonderful as to face what he has coming he needs to have some spirit. Many thanks to Liza for all the extra work that she puts in with Tamba and to show our appreciation we have given her a small drinks hamper (not out of funds). We feel sure she will need a drink if Tamba chews up any more flip flops.
Sincere thanks to all who have contributed in any way to this very special boy. You can all feel proud that you have played a part in making him a well dog again. Here's looking forward to the day when all his treatment is over and he goes off to a wonderful, loving, new home.*




*15-11-07 *

*








Tamba and all at Many Tears want to say a huge thank you to all that have helped him so far. Up to date Tamba's treatment has cost just under £1900 and this has only been possible thanks to the amazing support we have received especially that of Labrador Forums who have raised a tremendous £1000 to date and I believe they are still raising money.
Tamba's next stage of treatment will only be decided when his pain medication has been reduced. It will then be evident if he needs his next set of surgery in the near future. If he does not seem to be suffering the vet will re assess him at 18 mths old and then decide what to do with his hips. This means that if Tamba does not need surgery until he is 18mths old he will be able to go to a new home.
If Tamba needed more treatment in the future May Tears would cover the cost but only with our vet in mid Wales. This would mean that taking on Tamba could mean numerous trips to mid Wales when he was 18mths old. As Tamba has been living with me Sylvia has allowed me to list Tamba's needs.
This great boy will be looking for a home with another dog but as Tamba does not go up steps it would have to be a home where the dogs stay downstairs as it breaks his little heart not to be able to go somewhere his friends can go. He is a lovely friendly boy who needs an owner who is physically able to lift him into cars etc. We will be making Tamba's next video shortly to show how he is managing and what a super dog someone would be taking on.
Thanks again to all that have helped so far by helping towards his fund and in sending prayers and good thoughts his way. *



*27-11-07 *

Tamba is doing really well. we are slowly weaning him of the painkillers to see if he is coping. The specialist really does not want to do his hips unless necessary until he is 18 months so his bones and growing is done. If all is well in the next few weeks Tamba will start to look for a home.

Any new owner must agree to journey to our specialist when Tamba's 18 months old to see if he needs one or both hips operated on. If he does this could mean multiple journeys will need to be made and special care. We, of course, would foot the bill and are only not doing this yet as the vet wants to wait. With the correct management and Tamba kept slim and fit he could be lucky. Our specialist is a wonderful vet and will not do ops for cosmetic reasons only. Bearing all this in mind if you have followed Tamba's story and know you can offer the best home please call.

Thank you for all your kind words and support. Let's all say little prayer that these next few weeks go well and Tamba can look for a new home at last.



*04-12-07 *

*















After slowly being weaned off pain medication Tamba has now had 5 days without pain relief tablets he's doing really well. You couldn't notice a difference. He is slowly having his walks built up and thinks that this is great. As you can see from the photo he enjoys a well deserved nap after a walk in the winter rain (kept nice and snugly by his fleece). And although being off pain medication it hasn't stopped Tamba loving to play. He loves to play wrestle with his foster sister Fen. *



*06-12-07 *

*








Fiona from Burns very kindly gave up her time this evening to give Tamba a follow up massage. Since her last visit she has noticed a significant build in Tamba's muscles in both back legs (basically from no muscle). As expected Tamba was as cheeky as ever and in his eyes decided that chewing a raw hide chew or trying to get hold of Fiona's pens was more exciting than his massage. A huge thank you to Fiona and all that have supported Tamba to date. *


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Appreciate the update. What an awesome dog and awesome group to devote so much time, energy and money to improve his quality of life.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that video just breaks my heart, and even though he is in pain, his tail is still wagging like crazy. i'm so glad he is being taken care of and given the love and care he deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tamba*

Tamba:

You are a beautiful and brave pup and because of the people that love you, you will be fine.

Bless you little one!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tamba..*

Is there anymore news on Tamba!?

This puppy is a heartbreaker!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Just checked the website and no updates! Hope this means he is doing great!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Newset Update on Tamba....With a very happy beginning to his new life...You gotta watch the video's you'll laugh and cry...

Tamber's first Christmas 
















Tamba spent his first Christmas ever with his extended foster family. He couldn't quite understand that every present wasn't for him but enjoyed his chewy toys. He was great travelling in the car and loved to have cuddles with everyone.


*12-01-07 *










Today Tamba went to his new home. A huge thank you to the Lab Forum and everyone else who have supported Tamba and helped us pay for his surgery. Now we have to wait until he's 18 months old to see if he will need any more work. THANK YOU also to Liza, his foster mum and Paul, his foster dad for making his life happy whilst undergoing his ops.



*March 2008 *

Tamba came to visit to tell us how he's getting on. *Click here* and see for yourself by watching his video!!!

*Thanks to everyone who helped make this possible and giving Tamber a VERY HAPPY ENDING!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... I def. lost control... I'm sobbing now !!! What a beautiful, beautiful conclusion to the sad part of his life and the beginning of a the life he was meant to live. Many prayers of thanks for all those involved and to that sweet sweet golden. BTW, towards the end of the video when she kneels down and holds out her arms and off he goes to her....sobbing here in Dallas. What a miracle !!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy, happy tears to see Tamba with the zoomies! What a miraculous change in this sweet boy. It truly is a miracle to see him running around like that.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When I first saw this , I felt so bad for the pain that poor boy was in I thought it would be more humane to put him to sleep.
Well, he sure looks happy now. Those people are angels.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tamba*

Tamba and his caretakers are all angels!!!!:wavey::wave::


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a happy boy he is now. That is wonderful!


----------

